# [ 2010 ] DVC Resale



## dogwood7 (May 5, 2010)

I may be interested in purchasing a DVC resale. I have found a few resales I would like for my home resort. However, I need more points than they currently offer. My question is, once I purchase a resale, am I able to purchase additional points through Disney? I believe that I would be able but am unsure.
Thank you for any information!


----------



## rhonda (May 5, 2010)

Yes, you may start with a resale purchase then buy add-ons direct from DVC.  The minimum point packages offered by DVC to current members are:
25-49 points -- Cash only (no financing)
50 points or more -- DVC financing is offered
Generally an add-on from DVC will match the Use Year (anniversary month) of your pre-existing contract(s) -- but may be from nearly any resort you choose.  (Based on availability of the points ... yada, yada, yada)


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 5, 2010)

Yep - Rhonda is correct. 

Also, financing through DVC is not too good. The last time I looked at their interest rates, it was 10.25%.

elaine


----------



## Carl D (May 5, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Yep - Rhonda is correct.
> 
> Also, financing through DVC is not too good. The last time I looked at their interest rates, it was 10.25%.
> 
> elaine


Which translates to roughly 8% once you figure the tax deduction. If you finance from someone other than Disney, it will probably not be deductible.


----------



## joestein (May 6, 2010)

Carl D said:


> Which translates to roughly 8% once you figure the tax deduction. If you finance from someone other than Disney, it will probably not be deductible.



the TAX DEDUCTION ?

Does interest on a DVC purchase qualify for mortgage interest for tax purposes.  I doubt it, you don't even own the real estate.  It is RTU.

Good luck with that audit.


----------



## Antny (May 6, 2010)

*DVC advantages?*

I don't mean to hijack this thread but I too am looking to purchase a DVC resale and had a few questions I hope someone can answer:

What are the advantages and disadvantages to purchasing DVC over other TS properties? - Discount park tickets?
How does the point system work?
Does it matter what season and/or resort you purchase?
How are the maintenance fees compared to other systems?
Does Disney have its own online reservation system for owners?

I apologize if this has already been answered in another thread.


----------



## Steve@BWV (May 6, 2010)

Antny, the main reason to purchase DVC is stay on Disney property (not trading).   Some timeshares trade well into DVC but there is no guarantee of getting what you want outside the system.  

All your other questions can be answered here:

http://www.wdwinfo.com/disney-vacation-club/faq.shtml


----------



## Antny (May 6, 2010)

Thanks Steve.  Great site.  Lots of info to digest


----------



## Carl D (May 7, 2010)

joestein said:


> the TAX DEDUCTION ?
> 
> Does interest on a DVC purchase qualify for mortgage interest for tax purposes.  I doubt it, you don't even own the real estate.  It is RTU.
> 
> Good luck with that audit.


Yup... It's secured with a bona fide mortgage.


----------



## bnoble (May 7, 2010)

It's worth remembering that the Mouse's lawyers are very clever---after all this is the company that managed to get themselves their very own government in Central Florida.  If they can figure out a way to have the feds subsidize their timeshare loans, you can bet they'll do so.

I don't know how they pulled it off, but they did.


----------



## MikeinSoCal (Jun 20, 2022)

bnoble said:


> It's worth remembering that the Mouse's lawyers are very clever---after all this is the company that managed to get themselves their very own government in Central Florida.  If they can figure out a way to have the feds subsidize their timeshare loans, you can bet they'll do so.
> 
> I don't know how they pulled it off, but they did.


Well, the mouse pissed off the wrong person.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 20, 2022)

I believe at one time the "mortgage" interest was only tax deductible if it was for a second home. IOW, if you already owned a primary residence and a secondary property, then the DVC mortgage was not eligible as a tax deduction. Not sure now and I'm not a CPA or lawyer.

To the OP, your question about what season or home resort you purchase is significant. Different resorts' contracts have different expiration dates on the RTU (OKW even has 2 different expiration dates). And your "use year" should work with your typical travel patterns to allow time to use/bank points if you need to cancel a reservation last minute.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 20, 2022)

NB: this thread is twelve years old.


----------



## Dean (Jun 21, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> I believe at one time the "mortgage" interest was only tax deductible if it was for a second home. IOW, if you already owned a primary residence and a secondary property, then the DVC mortgage was not eligible as a tax deduction. Not sure now and I'm not a CPA or lawyer.
> 
> To the OP, your question about what season or home resort you purchase is significant. Different resorts' contracts have different expiration dates on the RTU (OKW even has 2 different expiration dates). And your "use year" should work with your typical travel patterns to allow time to use/bank points if you need to cancel a reservation last minute.


As Brian noted, this thread is OLD.  Now basically almost no one can get a tax deduction for mortgage interest.


----------

